# Validating identity



## leeain (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi my laptop is acer 2920z and im trying to connect to the internet using wireless but it always says "validating indentity"


what should i do? Please help me...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Here is some info from the Linksys site.
You did not identify your router,but here 'tis

Re: Laptop still validating identity 
Options Options 
hexation
Newbie
Posts: 1
Registered: 10-23-2008

hexation

Message 14 of 15

Viewed 7,190 times



Under the wireless networks tab, click add, then type in the name of the current internet you are connecting to, the name of the wireless internet that is, click the authentication tab, and uncheck authenticate as compter when computer information is availiable, then uncheck enable IEEE 802.1x authentication for this network.


----------



## ranjithts (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi there,,

Its pretty simple..When u try to connect it just says validating identity and wont connect to ur w/l network

This is because there are option called WPS(Wifi protected setup) which is enabled and u need to disable it

Go to ur router page 192.168.x.1 where x depends on the rtr you use
on that page disable wps and try connecting again

also make sure that none of the options are checked in w.l network connection authentication tab of the window.

Good Luck


----------



## leeain (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah im sorry i forgot. the router's model is D-Link DIR 300 Wireless G


----------



## leeain (Aug 1, 2008)

hi ranjithts!

i was the one who sets up the connection and i intentionally make it WPS for some purposes. my problem is i can connect it through a wired connection but when i use wireless, the status is validating identity. Furthermore, by boardmates can connect to the internet using wireless


----------



## leeain (Aug 1, 2008)

hi pedro guy. I've done what you asked me for but still the same result. 
by the way my OS is XP3


----------



## leeain (Aug 1, 2008)

its okay already. thanks for the help..


----------



## ranjithts (Jul 13, 2009)

Hmmm in that case i would suggest you to manually add the network once or try restarting the computer and check if it works..


----------

